# How much do you spend total on cigars a year??? (POLL INCLUDED)



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

About to pull the trigger on 3 boxes of cigars, but I need to pickup and pay cash in person from the B&M so the better half doesn't see the charge for MORE cigars!! (yes she's monitoring my CC statements)

The reason being is I dropped a good chunk of change on 8 boxes as a Xmas present to myself last month. I also picked up a couple of boxes online a few weeks ago so desperate measures requires me to get the next 3 boxes via cash.

I really don't keep track, but I'm estimating I probably spend around $10k on average a year in cigars. The last 5-6 years it's been about half that, but the 5-6 years before it's been around twice that amount. 

How much do you allocate toward cigars a year??


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Do you have thousands of cigars? Or do you smoke thousands of cigars?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Where's the under $1000 option?

I'm a frugal smoker.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

A gentleman never tells...


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

Since starting the hobby (most expensive hobby for me ever) in August 2013, i have spent bout $2000+ on cigars but i have not tried about 70% of what i have in my humidor.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

Is this an anonymous poll? As an addict I don't keep track of my purchases, so that I can have plausible deniability in case I walk in an intervention.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

LGHT said:


> About to pull the trigger on 3 boxes of cigars, but I need to pickup and pay cash in person from the B&M so the better half doesn't see the charge for MORE cigars!! (yes she's monitoring my CC statements)
> 
> The reason being is I dropped a good chunk of change on 8 boxes as a Xmas present to myself last month. I also picked up a couple of boxes online a few weeks ago so desperate measures requires me to get the next 3 boxes via cash.
> 
> ...


That's roughly 33 boxes at $300 a box times let's say 25......comes to 825 cigars.

Price may be high for a lot of box purchases and a bit low for others. Stick count is likely going to be lower if the value of the box exceeds $300

That's a ton of money on cigars.

I'd love to see pictures and everything.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

huskers said:


> That's roughly 33 boxes at $300 a box times let's say 25......comes to 825 cigars.
> 
> Price may be high for a lot of box purchases and a bit low for others. Stick count is likely going to be lower if the value of the box exceeds $300
> 
> ...


Don't let your wife see this breakdown, and better yet make sure she doesn't come to know the existence of this site.


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

i try not to think about it, a coke habit woulda been cheaper


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

B-daddy said:


> Do you have thousands of cigars? Or do you smoke thousands of cigars?


If I smoke 6 cigars a week I consume roughly 312 cigars a year. If you round that up to 350 to include a few extra here and there that would be about right. Now if I also include what my better half smokes which is about 3 a week she's around 150 a year. So for us both that's about 500 cigars a year. If I add in cigars my buddies smoke when they come over or the ones I give to friends / co-workers here and there I would toss in another 100 cigars or so. That comes out to about 600 cigars a year.

If the average box is 25 cigars then we consume about 24 boxes a year. Average cost per box is $200 a box that's $4800 a year. Now if I wanted to put some boxes to sleep like I normally do then that costs would be around double. That's why some years I spend $5k and other years $10k or twice as much as I would smoke in a year.


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

sullen said:


> i try not to think about it, a coke habit woulda been cheaper


Haha.. I'm with you on this one. I'm actually afraid to see what I've spent on cigars in just the last few months. I'd rather not know..


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Regiampiero said:


> Don't let your wife see this breakdown, and better yet make sure she doesn't come to know the existence of this site.


hahah like I said that's why I'm trying to buy from the B&M and just pay in cash!! She knows I buy a lot, but I don't think she knows how much I spend a year...


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

syphon101 said:


> Haha.. I'm with you on this one. I'm actually afraid to see what I've spent on cigars in just the last few months. *I'd rather not know..*


I share the same sentiment but my credit cards wont pay for itself. 
:hurt:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Last year, only spent about $800. Since I smoke about two to four cigars a day, my stash will last at least a couple of years. I really try to smoke very well rested cigars so, when I notice the dwindling stash, the buying spree starts. Probably sooner than I can afford.

My mental health depends on at least one of my daily smokes so,,, who cares how much I spend!


----------



## JayEsseff (Dec 30, 2013)

$2-3K last year, and I didn't "allocate" it either. 

It was like an unplanned child...It just sort of "happen"... :smoke:

That was my fault too spending that much, I didn't get into the auctions until a couple months ago. It's like reloading ammo, it won't save me much, I'll just be smoking more.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

LGHT said:


> If I smoke 6 cigars a week I consume roughly 312 cigars a year. If you round that up to 350 to include a few extra here and there that would be about right. Now if I also include what my better half smokes which is about 3 a week she's around 150 a year. So for us both that's about 500 cigars a year. If I add in cigars my buddies smoke when they come over or the ones I give to friends / co-workers here and there I would toss in another 100 cigars or so. That comes out to about 600 cigars a year.
> 
> If the average box is 25 cigars then we consume about 24 boxes a year. Average cost per box is $200 a box that's $4800 a year. Now if I wanted to put some boxes to sleep like I normally do then that costs would be around double. That's why some years I spend $5k and other years $10k or twice as much as I would smoke in a year.


So, the answer to my questions is "yes." God bless you.


----------



## smitty8202 (Dec 3, 2013)

i spend about 3 grand a month on cigars as money really isnt a issue for me. HAHAHA yea right i wish. but with the amount of cigars some people on this site have i can see how they spend the money they do.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

I haven't thought about how much I spend since the poll or thread that asked last year. I've spent more this year than last due to CC's, and I think I spent double, and I don't want to calculate the actually cost. lol


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I think there needs to be a $0 to $1,000 option.....either that or I'm just one of the scrooges.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I keep an excel spreadsheet. :/ 

There are days I look at it and want to sell what I've got left. 
uke:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ejewell said:


> I keep an excel spreadsheet. :/
> 
> There are days I look at it and want to sell what I've got left.
> uke:


Stop looking at it!:bitchslap:


----------



## JayEsseff (Dec 30, 2013)

huskers said:


> Stop looking at it!:bitchslap:


Exactly, lol...

I made one to keep track of my "inventory", and I found it really took away from the enjoyment of it all.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm with you guy's I'd rather not know what I've spent over the last 3 month's alone. Just on the Fuente stuff alone. I'm hitting up my credit union like a crack head. I can't look at the balance every time I get a check !


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

JayEsseff said:


> Exactly, lol...
> 
> I made one to keep track of my "inventory", and I found it really took away from the enjoyment of it all.


The most fun part is when you dig and find something that you didn't know you had.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I spent somewhere around $6k in 2013, between cigars and pipe tobacco, but in reality that is nothing like my average annual spend. I was building up a decent pipe cellar and I got into a certain variety of sticks that age well- so I had to start big in order to be able to smoke some while they sat around for several years.


----------



## Gerace716 (Jan 16, 2014)

Seems like more and more every year!


----------



## Calikind (Apr 10, 2010)

If you have room you will fill it. I bought a cabinet humidor so i had to fill it. Now i'm using the three 100 counts for my overfill.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

There are some states that place the burden on buyers of mail-order tobacco products to report their purchases and pay appropriate tobacco taxes (which in some instances exceed the retail price of the tobacco). So... for those who live in such states, it could be problematic to make a public record of how much was spent in the past year. Probably better for them to just share how much was spent at B&Ms, since the taxes are fully paid already.


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

I am cheap and I still managed to spend way more than I was intending. My favorite is the "well, I can age some and they will be better next year". This upcoming golf season will put that theory to the test...


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

commonsenseman said:


> I think there needs to be a $0 to $1,000 option.....either that or I'm just one of the scrooges.


+1, on <$1K.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

wheres the option for less then $1000?


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

huskers said:


> Where's the under $1000 option?
> 
> I'm a frugal smoker.





commonsenseman said:


> I think there needs to be a $0 to $1,000 option.....either that or I'm just one of the scrooges.





MDSPHOTO said:


> +1, on <$1K.





[OT] Loki said:


> wheres the option for less then $1000?


4 so far under the $1,000 mark.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

yeah i don't even wanna know since it keeps growing lol i have no idea how


----------



## hans hammer (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow, now that I reflect on it, i'd say 2000-2500 for 2013. Definitely need to cut back this year


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

JayEsseff said:


> Exactly, lol...
> 
> I made one to keep track of my "inventory", and I found it really took away from the enjoyment of it all.





huskers said:


> Stop looking at it!:bitchslap:


For the record... I at least put in all of my 'luxuries' in there... So theres an extra 1g for 3 bottles of bourbon and a knife, alone. From christmas.

Does that make it any better? And I probably have another 1g in Wineador stuff alone as well. built those two this year as well.


----------



## mrvrsick (Nov 25, 2013)

$230.00, +/- a few bucks. I've already stopped myself for a good while, was it too early?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

1. Don't lie to your wife.
2. If you're lying to your wife, you're spending too much.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I spent somewhere around $6k in 2013, between cigars and pipe tobacco, but in reality that is nothing like my average annual spend. I was building up a decent pipe cellar and I got into a certain variety of sticks that age well- so I had to start big in order to be able to smoke some while they sat around for several years.


Pretty much what I did. I honestly saved a LOT of money doing it this way as the sticks I paid $5 10 years ago would costs me $15.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A little more than double your last number on the bottom maybe i think i try not keep track.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

huskers said:


> 4 so far under the $1,000 mark.


Technically I'm at about $930, so I too would be under the $1,000 mark.
Although I also started up in November, so given a full year I may very well surpass this milestone.

But then again, it seems like the $1,000 category is going to fill up fastest, partially due to it being the lowest option...


----------



## TorchandCutter (Nov 16, 2013)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 1. Don't lie to your wife.
> 2. If you're lying to your wife, you're spending too much.


Lol true, but are we going to put ommission the same category as lying??? ;-)


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

I just paid my last (of ten straight years) college tuition bill this week.

Now I have more to spend...not sure how much, but I plan on doing a lot of celebrating!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Too much. Too many coolers FULL. I can't seem to stop. Keep finding deals, Damn it. Course the idea was to get a decent stash to age/rest & not buy replenishment sticks.


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

man, I really hope my wife doesn't see this page.......................


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

rangerdavid said:


> man, I really hope my wife doesn't see this page.......................


I hope mine does so she will see I don't spend much in contrast and get off my ass.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 1. Don't lie to your wife.
> 2. If you're lying to your wife, you're spending too much.


Perfectly stated. Refreshing change of pace compared for the most post on here in regards to the topic of spending.


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

Im honestly an addict because of you guys haha. Anytime I get my paycheck I'm always like....just....one....more....box.....or two....


----------



## syphon101 (Sep 12, 2013)

huskers said:


> I hope mine does so she will see I don't spend much in contrast and get off my ass.


I hear ya. And to think mine didn't say a damn thing when I used to spend about 3k a year on cigarettes. I spend much less than that on cigars.


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

RSTAD said:


> Im honestly an addict because of you guys haha. Anytime I get my paycheck I'm always like....just....one....more....box.....or two....


Im worse than you.. I get em cigars on credit.
Which is a bad thing i know


----------



## RSTAD (Jan 3, 2013)

max_cjs0101 said:


> Im worse than you.. I get em cigars on credit.
> Which is a bad thing i know


We should both be in CBAA...Cigar Buy Addicts Anonymous


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

syphon101 said:


> I hear ya. And to think mine didn't say a damn thing when I used to spend about 3k a year on cigarettes. I spend much less than that on cigars.


As a fellow ex-cigarette smoker, I'm going to need to remember this excuse...erm, I mean logic.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

syphon101 said:


> I hear ya. And to think mine didn't say a damn thing when I used to spend about 3k a year on cigarettes. I spend much less than that on cigars.


LOL....funny thing.

When I started getting into cigars, I was buying and getting bombed pretty consistently.

My wife started assuming that if there was a package for me, it was cigars.

I never did receive a LOT of cigars, just some here and there.

She finally said

"How many more cigars do you really need, don't you think you have enough?"

I had a decent sized desktop humidor pretty full which is by no means a LOT of cigars.

I told her that I really didn't have that many compared to most people and she should be grateful that I don't spend more than I do.

I continued to show her some pictures on puff of peoples big collections such as big stand up cabinets and walk-in humidors people have built.

seemed to work pretty well for me..........she really doesn't say much of anything about it anymore!


----------



## LewZephyr (Aug 2, 2013)

huskers said:


> Where's the under $1000 option?
> 
> I'm a frugal smoker.


Yeah I was looking for that one myself.



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> 1. Don't lie to your wife.
> 2. If you're lying to your wife, you're spending too much.


^^^^^ #1 is the foundation.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I haven't bought ANY cigars in the past year. Is there a zero$ selection?

I've mostly switched to pipes, and only smoke about one cigar a week. At this rate I have about a decade and a half worth of cigars. (Humm... I just did the math and I have 17 and a half years worth of cigars. I doubt I'll spend anything on cigars in a long while.)


----------



## cjm8481 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last year I started to squirrel away a small fixed amount from each paycheck to fund my cigar purchases which adds up to $2600 annually. So, that's about what I spend, at least until my cabinet gets closer to capacity.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

syphon101 said:


> I hear ya. And to think mine didn't say a damn thing when I used to spend about 3k a year on cigarettes. I spend much less than that on cigars.


Exactly. I mix cheapie samplers and reward myself with some better-shelf cigars. Overall actually spend 1/2 as much on cigars then when I puffed cigarettes.


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just starting out, I estimate I have spent ~$500 filling my humi to age. I then spend another ~25/week at my B&M (need a place to smoke in the cold, plus they are a cool gang). That puts me at roughly $1800. But heading to Mexico in a month, so I am sure Ill spend another 200 down there.


----------



## iatrestman (Jan 22, 2014)

stltimmy1979 said:


> Just starting out, I estimate I have spent ~$500 filling my humi to age. I then spend another ~25/week at my B&M (need a place to smoke in the cold, plus they are a cool gang). That puts me at roughly $1800. But heading to Mexico in a month, so I am sure Ill spend another 200 down there.


Ha I'm sure you will spend more in Mexico! Buyer beware though... I have spent similar (maybe about 800 actually) filling my new cooler and hopefully won't spend TOO much more.. BUT I CAN'T STAY AWAY FROM THE DEVIL!


----------



## alfred1222 (Oct 20, 2013)

Im at about $2000-$3000 a year on cigars. This next year, 2014, will be an expensive on, because of the new walk in humidor being installed, and needs to be filled.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

I typically spend about $1000ish on cigars each year, but 2013 was a big exception. I had previously a mild medical ailment that kept me from smoking much, but that is all gone now and I ended up going buck wild. Probably $3500 ish last year but that was to get a good stock going for the next few. I like buying budget priced cigars that I would classify as "good" and give them some resting time and turn them into "really good" or "great" cigars within a few years. This year I will likely spend far less. 

My smoking frequency has varied from a couple each week to a couple each day but I should still have enough now that I wouldn't have to buy another cigar for at least a couple years and not run out. Still though, I don't smoke a lot of pricy stuff. Box purchases are generally limited to $5 and under per stick, but I shop almost exclusively at auction sites so I can still land some pretty nice smokes. Pricier cigars come in singles and fivers for me, and sometimes a good deal on a sampler as well.


----------



## Drgonzo300 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

yikes, I'm gonna take it easy a while. I just realized that I spent $1,100 over the last year.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I've spent over 2000 this month and I'm about to buy another cabinet humidore. I found a nice 3000 count for 599 and I can get a new Humi Care XL1000 pro with a fan kit for 128.00, add 195 for shipping. I need some serious help !


----------



## jmacn (Jan 28, 2014)

Joe K said:


> I've spent over 2000 this month and I'm about to buy another cabinet humidore. I found a nice 3000 count for 599 and I can get a new Humi Care XL1000 pro with a fan kit for 128.00, add 195 for shipping. I need some serious help !


Wow, I feel like a small-timer. I normally just buy a nice stick (5-10€) per week. Now I've got my first humidor (a dinky little 30ct), it'll go up... Nowhere near a grand, though.

Unless this hobby really spirals out of control.


----------



## NasierK (Dec 4, 2013)

€456,12 in last 3 months so that would come to about €1800 per year. I like to think those 3 months were exceptionally high and that I'd spend less than a grand per year. I might be fooling myself but we'll see.


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Drgonzo300 said:


> View attachment 47697
> View attachment 47698
> View attachment 47699
> View attachment 47700
> ...


Now that's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Drgonzo300 (Mar 11, 2013)

Yup, I'm way up there this past year. The contagion has hold and it won't let go!

I was just throwing some together/organizing and to put some photos together. Still working on thanking all the posters for much appreciated and valued advice in helping to set up all the humidors.



LGHT said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

I average about $200 a month. But once the new wineador is ready to go...I'm afraid that amount will creep higher. stupid hobby/obsession


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

After reading this thread, I decided to check my year end credit card statement to see what my damage was. I have only really gotten into cigars the last 4 months and wasn't expecting it to be too big. However, the damage was more than expected at $893.75 :shocked: I never should have opened this thread and continued on in my ignorance.

I blame all of you on this forum for introducing me to that stupid devil site and making me want to try so many different cigars!


----------



## LGHT (Oct 12, 2009)

Bernardini said:


> However, the damage was more than expected at $893.75 :shocked: I never should have opened this thread and continued on in my ignorance.
> 
> I blame all of you on this forum for introducing me to that stupid devil site and making me want to try so many different cigars!


That's a small price to pay to enjoy cigars....


----------

